# Real or Fake; You Make the Call... (modem un-friendly)



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

I recently was able to, er, get some photos of, some Cohiba Robustos.

Thought I would ask those folks who know if they look like they are legit. I don't have a macro lens, so them photos are not as good as they could be. The look good, triple cap, micro text, etc. Don't have a black light, so haven't been able to look at them under UV.

Wadda Ya Tink?











Thanks!!

-Steve


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

A couple more:


I also got the following, er, picture of a freebie, that was included.



Thanks!! 

-Steve


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Is that mold on the cap?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

What box had the VKE stamp?


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Doesn't look like mold. More like bloom. Also the picture of the cap didn't show it, but it is a triple cap. The photo makes it look a lot worse than it really is. As I don't have a macro lens, I sharpened it a lot to try and get it to show the triple cap.

The VKE mark was VERY faint and inside the lid of the outer box. I had to didle with the photo quite a bit to get it to show up well.

The 'photos' came from a site that is from Switzerland and er, well better not say more or I might get the thread pulled. 

-Steve


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

They look legit to me, on the cohiba box the seal looks like it is folded over on the coat of arms which is a good sign, you also have 2 letters followed by 6 numbers also a good sign. You can check the measurements of the cigars and compare them to what they should be. Its a simple way to check and see if a cigar is fake, usually the fakes are not the right size. Also how do the cigars smell? Do they smell like a farm?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

They look fine to me, but I'm no FOG.

The most common thing I see on fake Cohibas is that the curl on the "C" in the word "cuba" on the band re-penetrates into the loop. It should not.


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

FAKE! Send them all to me so, they may be properly disposed, i.e. a firey death! They look fine. Did you add the Guantanamera while checking out? If so, the vendor is legit and you should have no worries.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Of the three that were opened up when the photos were taken, two measure 4.870 and the third 4.85 ( with dial caliper). They smelled very nice. Kind'a farm like, I'd venture to say.


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

zonedar said:


> Of the three that were opened up when the photos were taken, two measure 4.870 and the third 4.85 ( with dial caliper). They smelled very nice. Kind'a farm like, I'd venture to say.


On five packs (and tubos) you can throw size and color out the window. These are smokes that don't "match" in color or size, in this case SLB's, (or dress boxes.) Kinda like the ugly ducklings of the bunch. Although I'd rather smoke the ugly ducklings than some boxed press dress boxes, but that's just me.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

IamLoki said:


> FAKE! Send them all to me so, they may be properly disposed, i.e. a firey death! They look fine. Did you add the Guantanamera while checking out? If so, the vendor is legit and you should have no worries.


 Thanks for the offer, I'll get them out to you soon. One at a time via smoke rings... 

I honestly can't recall if I added the Guantanamera or not. But as I have the memory of a sea slug, this really doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

They look alright to be honest. Have you tried entering the vendors name into google and adding legitamate vendor to the search. often youll find a list of good vendors and you can see if yours is there.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

They look fine. Just smoke em.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

REAL REAL REAL...'nuff said.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks all!

I was pretty sure that they are real. But some people can be pretty creative. If only they would use thier powers for good, rather than evil :SM . 

I'm letting them sit in the humidor for a couple of days to settle in, and will smoke one this weekend. 

Comments on long term storage? I'm planning on taking them out of the fiber packaging and putting them directly on cedar. 

Also, what is with the date code? Looked at various date code threads and links and couldn't find anything similar. I doubt that it was done by the vendor or Swiss offial, as it was inside the outer box's lid and the seal and Habanos sticker was intact.

Again, thanks a bunch for your collective comments!!!

-Steve


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

they were made in Sept 2005


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

poker said:


> they were made in Sept 2005


Who is this know-it-all?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Who is this know-it-all?


I'll tell you for a dowrah or two! :r

:ms NCRM


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

poker said:


> they were made in Sept 2005


 What a bunch of primates...


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

zonedar said:


> Also, what is with the date code? Looked at various date code threads and links and couldn't find anything similar. I doubt that it was done by the vendor or Swiss offial, as it was inside the outer box's lid and the seal and Habanos sticker was intact.


Sometimes I find date codes I am looking for in those threads, other times I do not. I believe those code lists are generated by people submitting the box codes for what they buy, so if no one has submitted that code already, you will not see it in the list.


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

I wouldn't be the farm on it but those are as real looking as it gets.

If you bought those form one of the legit vendors you've got real Cohiba Robustos.

Many of the top Habano brands like Cohiba, Partagas, RYJ and Monte have 3&5 Packs. Good marketing for people that wanna try a smoke that would normally cost $200-500 a box.

Age em for 3 years and then enjoy an incredible smoke!:tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

This one is back from the dead... They already have another year on them... :ss


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

zonedar said:


> Doesn't look like mold. More like bloom.


No... that is not bloom. It is mold. It's about as mold-looking as mold gets:

Hopefully he cleaned 'em off before he stuck 'em in the humidor.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

moki said:


> No... that is not bloom. It is mold. It's about as mold-looking as mold gets:
> 
> Hopefully he cleaned 'em off before he stuck 'em in the humidor.


old thread but...they look good to me


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

moki said:


> No... that is not bloom. It is mold. It's about as mold-looking as mold gets:
> 
> Hopefully he cleaned 'em off before he stuck 'em in the humidor.


Damn, somebody beat me to it :ss

I really, really wish that there was no such thing as bloom/plume so that this myth would finally be burie. The only white stuff that's going to show up on an 05 box is mold (unless something really radical happens to the environment that the cigars are in)!


----------



## The Monk (Jan 27, 2006)

It is mold.
And to be sure I would need to see more pics of the cigars.
But I am sure all is fine just smoke them and enjoy.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

proof is always in the pudding, smoke one and if it tells you it is a cc, then you're fine. if you have doubts then its not.

as far as everything looks i would say their legit. if you have a buddy list, consult them.


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm puzzled by where you found the date code. Typically they reside on the bottom of the box on the outside. Regardless, enjoy your smokes!


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

rainman said:


> I'm puzzled by where you found the date code. Typically they reside on the bottom of the box on the outside. Regardless, enjoy your smokes!


yeah im with u.. the date code i cant find a match for it.. a few sites have the new date codes but nothing match whats ive seen here... but they look good.. :tu enjoy


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

rainman said:


> I'm puzzled by where you found the date code. Typically they reside on the bottom of the box on the outside. Regardless, enjoy your smokes!


I think on conventional boxes, they are. On these types of 5X3 packs, the date is inside the outer box's top flap. :2


----------



## Trooper (Jan 16, 2007)

zonedar said:


> Doesn't look like mold. More like bloom.
> -Steve


I don't think that a cigar rolled in 2007 will have bloom. The cigars packed in cardboard are more likely to have mold. The moisture from a fresh cigar will be trapped inside the box and a small change in temp will cause condensation and support mold growth - for a short time.

Wipe off your cigars and they should be as crunchy and tasty as ever.


----------

